# Great yarn store in Te Anau, NZ



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Although it's been a few months, I want to tell you all about a great yarn store in Te Anau. It is the Silken Spindles, in the Town Centre of e Anau. The owner is knowledgeable, helpful, and has beautiful yarns in her store. She gave us lots of information about the yarns, but also was incredibly helpful with making suggestions that improved our trip while in NZ.
This was only one of several yarn stores in this phenomenally beautiful, friendly, amazing country, but certainly one of the best. 
This was the trip of a lifetime and I would go back in 2 seconds. And hopefully will someday.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

moherlyle said:


> Although it's been a few months, I want to tell you all about a great yarn store in Te Anau. It is the Silken Spindles, in the Town Centre of e Anau. The owner is knowledgeable, helpful, and has beautiful yarns in her store. She gave us lots of information about the yarns, but also was incredibly helpful with making suggestions that improved our trip while in NZ.
> This was only one of several yarn stores in this phenomenally beautiful, friendly, amazing country, but certainly one of the best.
> This was the trip of a lifetime and I would go back in 2 seconds. And hopefully will someday.


I have been back 5 times.NZ is only a couple hours flying from here. It IS the most amazing place, I love every bit I travelled


----------



## millini7 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you for the tip moherlyle, I may get back to NZ one day, and will look them up. Do you know if there is an on-line shop? Gues s I could google them anyway.


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

I'll show my ignorance. Where is NZ


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

New Zealand


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am so glad you enjoyed our beautiful country,and saw some of our very beautiful yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Last year we had and exchange student from NZ. She was a sweet heart, hated to see her go. She wants me to come a visit her some day. Her mother sent me some yarn that was made from possum hair. I would love to visit her, but the money is not their yet.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

We are planning a little trip in April (hopefully to see the spectacular Autumn colours). Any tips from the local NZ's would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

millini7 said:


> Thank you for the tip moherlyle, I may get back to NZ one day, and will look them up. Do you know if there is an on-line shop? Gues s I could google them anyway.


Just looked up on google.There website is under construction but here is a link to facebook
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Silken-Spindles/196845357048142


----------



## millini7 (Oct 5, 2013)

oge designs said:


> We are planning a little trip in April (hopefully to see the spectacular Autumn colours). Any tips from the local NZ's would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you so much for the links to your patterns, they are absolutely beautiful!! I don't get much call these days to make babies or children's things, but these designs definitely have a quality about them. I have added them to my favourites list. Thanks again.
My hubby and I went to New Zealand for our honeymoon, some 20 years ago, and visited only the North Island. It was just gorgeous, and the memories we have of our trip will never fade. We are sorry however that we didn't take longer and visit the south island as well, as friends of ours come from there, and it is a spectacular place. Try to take the time to do both. Enjoy!


----------



## millini7 (Oct 5, 2013)

Carolyn Rose said:


> Just looked up on google.There website is under construction but here is a link to facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Silken-Spindles/196845357048142


Thank you for taking the time and trouble to let us know about the website, that's great.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Thanks to all for your comments! And thanks for the FB link. 
I think going in April would be lovely. Do you know where you might be going, as in No. Island or So. Island? And how long you will stay. I certainly have some suggestions from our brief trip and am happy to share them! PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

.


----------

